
Apple is in the eye of a hurricane (US-China Tech War) - tosh
https://om.co/2020/08/10/us-china-tech-war-apple-is-in-the-eye-of-a-hurricane/
======
Solstinox
Tim Cook was a masterful operations guy with an MBA™ in the early 2000s.
Rather than compete for manufacturing with the big, established, and expensive
manufacturers in places like Japan, he partnered with little nobody Chinese
manufacturers like Hon Hai (now FoxConn) to make Apple products like the iMac
and iPod. Brilliant!

Like all masterful operations guys with an MBA™, he either forgot or ignored
an ancient adage. In his case it was, “don’t put all your eggs in one
basket...and don’t put all your baskets in one boat.” At no point did he or
anyone at Apple question the narrative that China could merrily support their
supply chain without any hiccup into eternity.

Apple reaped the rewards for 20 years, and now the lack of meaningful hedge
could undo all of it...with one Tweet or two.

